# Maptools [3:16 Carnage Amongst The Stars]



## demiurgeastaroth (Apr 22, 2009)

Who is interested in playing getting in their battle armour, and saving earth from the alien hordes? I'd like to run a game of 3:16 Carnage Amongst The Stars in Maptool - *chat only*, no voice.

The game is inspired by movies such as Aliens and Starship Troopers, as well as gritty, morally ambiguous war movies like Platoon. 

I'm planning a one-shot, but if the game goes well, it'll lead to a campaign. How about this coming Friday (which may be too short notice) or Tuesday, sometime between 6PM and midnight GMT? If you're interested but would prefer different night, let me know.

The rules are simple, and I've created a campaign file so you can get by without knowing most of them anyway. All you need to worry about is racking up the alien kills 

Here's what the main battle map looks like

Here's a description of the system:
"This high-octane Science-Fiction role-playing game for 2 or more players has your Space Troopers killing bugs all across the Cosmos. You’ll advance in rank, improve your weapons, slay civilization after civilization and find out who you are through an innovative “Flashback” mechanic.

Terra’s plan is to kill every living thing in the Universe to protect the home world. See where your tour of duty in the 3:16th Expeditionary Force takes you and your friends. Revel in the kill-happy machismo and enjoy a campaign of Carnage Amongst The Stars."


----------



## Gregor Hutton (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey, that map and game layout is pretty sweet.

Here's the fixed URL for the screenshot.

Hail Terra!


----------



## demiurgeastaroth (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Gregor! 

If I actually manage to find players (pleads with the gods of the internet), and get my maptool campaign file tested, I'll make the campaign file publically avalable. I think it's pretty sweet, but then I would  Most of the good stuff is on the GM's side which isn't visible in the screen shot.

Hail Terra!


----------

